# Cách làm trắng da tự nhiên từ 5 loạt bột tại nhà tiết kiệm cả triệu tiền đi spa



## thuypham (4/8/18)

*Những siêu thực phẩm làm bật tông da như cà chua, đu đủ, trứng gà, khoai tây và vô vàn các loại trái cây khác bạn đã biết và thử hết rồi. Vậy còn cách làm trắng da tự nhiên từ các loại bột thì sao, bạn thử chưa?*

Dù có bị cuốn hút mê say bởi vẻ đẹp quyến rũ và khỏe khoắn từ làn da nâu của phụ nữ Phương Tây thì phần lớn con gái phương Đông vẫn chuộng màu da trắng hồng tự nhiên hơn.

Nếu đã từng chi rất nhiều tiền cho các loại mỹ phẩm làm trắng da hay đến spa chăm sóc để có làn da mịn màng trắng sáng hơn nhưng vẫn chưa nhận được kết quả như ý. Hãy áp dụng 5 cách làm trắng da tự nhiên từ 5 loại bột dưới đây để tận hưởng sự thay đổi diệu kì nhé!

Không chỉ những vết sạm nâu do nắng mà ngay cả những đốm tàn nhan, nám da, sẹo thâm mụn cũng sẽ biến mất, trả lại cho bạn làn da trắng sáng chỉ nhờ những loại bột vừa rẻ vừa dễ kiếm sau.

*1. Cách làm trắng da tự nhiên bằng bột gạo*
Bột gạo có chưa một hàm lượng lớn vitamin B1 giúp nuôi dưỡng, trẻ hóa da là cách làm trắng da tự nhiên an toàn. Làm trắng da từ bột gạo còn giúp cải thiện các tế bào da hiệu quả, đồng thời tẩy tế bào chết, đánh bật thâm nám, tái tạo bề mặt da hư tổn và tăng khả năng chống nắng cho da.

_

_
_Cách làm trắng da tự nhiên từ bột gạo và nước sạch rất đơn giản và dễ làm._
​_Nguyên liệu_
- 1 chén nhỏ bột gạo
- 1 ly nước sạch

_Cách làm_
Bạn cho nước lọc đã chuẩn bị vào chén bột gạo. Khéo léo căn làm sao để khi trộn đều bạn có được hỗn hợp bột sánh mịn, sền sệt, không bị quá đặc và không quá loãng bạn nhé.

Sau đó, rửa sạch tay với xà phòng diệt khuẩn và làm sạch vùng da bằng cách tắm. Khi da còn ẩm, bạn thoa hỗn hợp bột gạo đều lên da kết hợp massage theo đường xoáy ốc. Thư giãn sau 20 phút thì bạn hãy rửa sạch da bằng nước ấm nhé.



​
Cuối dùng, bạn nên dùng 1 viên đá lạnh nhẹ nhàng lăn khắp mặt nhằm kích thích lỗ chân lông se khít lại và thư giãn da mặt.

_

_
_Hãy chăm chỉ dùng công thức bột gạo này đều đặn 3 lần / tuần, cách làm trắng da tự nhiên bằng bột gạo sẽ giúp bạn thấy được sự thay đổi tuyệt vời, da trắng lên, mịn màng và tươi trẻ._​
*2. Cách làm trắng da tự nhiên bằng bột mì*
Đối với những nàng da dầu, bột mì rất hữu ích bởi nó có tác dụng điều tiết dầu và ngăn ngừa những viêm nhiễm do mụn gây lên. Ngoài ra, trong bột mì chứa hàm lượng vitamin B khá cao giúp da mịn màng trắng sáng, phục hồi và nuôi dưỡng một làn da khỏe mạnh.

_

_
_Dưỡng trắng da từ bột mì, bạn đã thử làm chưa?_
​_Nguyên liệu_
- Bột mì
- Mật ong
- Sữa chua không đường.

_

_
_Kết hợp những nguyên liệu gần gũi trong căn bếp nhỏ của bạn có thể sẽ là cách làm trắng da tự nhiên hiệu quả hơn cả mỹ phẩm tiền triệu._
​_Cách làm_
Bạn tiến hành trộn các hỗn hợp trên theo tỉ lệ 3:3:1 để có được cách làm trắng da tự nhiên từ bột mì hiệu quả. Sau đó, thoa đều hỗn hợp lên da và thư giãn trong 20 phút. Hết giờ thư giãn, hãy rửa sạch da bằng nước ấm nhé. Sự kết đôi của những nguyên liệu thần tiên làm đẹp này sẽ cho bạn một hỗn hợp làm trắng da thần thánh. Đều đặn thực hiện mỗi tuần 2 lần để nhanh nhận được kết quả ưng ý nhé.

*3. Cách làm trắng da tự nhiên bằng bột nghệ*

_

_
_Nghệ - vị thuốc làm đẹp không thể bỏ qua của chị em._
​Từ lâu, bột nghệ được biết đến  như một loại thảo được làm trắng da hiệu quả, trị nám và loại bỏ vết thâm triệt để. Trong nghệ có tính sát khuẩn tự nhiên giúp bạn chữa khỏi các đốm mụn và phục hồi làn da mụn để nhanh chóng lấy lại bề mặt da láng mịn, trắng sáng.

_Nguyên liệu_
- Bột nghệ
- Bột mì
- Mật ong
- Sữa tươi không đường.

_Cách làm_



​
Trộn đều các nguyên liệu trên với tỉ lệ 1:1:1/2:2. Sau đó bạn thoa đều lên vùng da cần làm trắng kết hợp massage nhẹ nhàng. Lưu lại hỗn hợp trên da 20 phút sau đó tắm rửa sạch bằng nước ấm. Công thức này giúp bạn cải thiện độ đàn hồi của da, tẩy tế bào chết cho da và làm trẻ hóa làn da.



​
Chỉ một công thức nhỏ mà có thể giúp bạn làm đẹp bằng mấy liệu trình chăm sóc da đắt tiền rồi. Nhưng kết quả có thực sự như mong muốn hay không còn phụ thuộc vào sự kiên trì thực hiện cách làm trắng da tự nhiên này của bạn.

*4. Cách làm trắng da tự nhiên bằng bột nở (Baking soda)*
Ngoài công dụng làm bánh, bột nở hay bột baking soda còn có rất nhiều công dụng trong việc làm đẹp và bảo vệ sức khỏe. Cách làm trắng da tự nhiên từ bột nở rất hiệu quả. Chỉ cần rửa mặt với nước có pha bột baking soda loãng cũng là một cách đơn giản mà tuyệt vời để tẩy trang, tẩy tế bào chết và làm da sáng mịn hơn.

_

_
_Baking soda là cách làm trắng da tụ nhiên hiệu quả nhanh chóng bạn nên thử ngay để lấy lại làn da trắng mịn sau mùa hè._
​_Nguyên liệu_
- Bột nở
- Bột yến mạch
- Mật ong
- Nước lọc

_Cách làm_
Bạn cho các nguyên liệu trên vào chén sau đó trộn đều. Khéo léo để làm sao có được hỗn hợp bột sánh mịn, quánh và không quá loảng. Sau đó, bạn đắp hỗn hợp này lên da và thư giãn tròn 15 phút. Sau thời gian đó, bạn rửa sạch vùng da với nước sạch và cảm nhận ngay làn da mềm mai, bật tông trắng sáng.

Thực hiện chăm chỉ cách làm trắng da tự nhiên với bột nở hàng tuần, bạn sẽ nhận thấy sự thay đổi rõ rệt trên da của mình: săn chắc và trắng hồng rạng ngời.



​
*5. Cách làm trắng da tự nhiên bằng bột yến mạch*
Bột yến mạch hiện nay không còn là sản phẩm xa lạ với chị em bởi công dụng làm đẹp từ trong ra ngoài rất hữu ích của loại bột này.

_Nguyên liệu_

- Bột yến mạch
- Lòng trắng trứng
- Sữa chua
- Mật ong



​
_Cách làm_
Trước tiên, bạn ngâm bột yến mạch vào bát nước để chúng nở ra, sau đó cho lòng trắng trứng, sữa chua cùng mật ong vào trộn thật đều. Thu được một hỗn hợp sệt, bạn bôi hỗn hợp lên da, để trong vòng 15-20 phút, đến cảm giác thấy lớp bộ khô bạn có thể đi rửa hoặc tấm sạch lại với nước ấm.

_

_
_Để tiết kiệm một khoản tiền khá lớn chị em nên thử những cách làm trắng da tự nhiên tại nhà. Vừa rẻ, vừa an toàn lại mang lại những hiệu quả kép._
​Bởi vì là những cách làm trắng da tự nhiên nên bạn không thể vội vàng hấp tấp muốn nhận được làn da trắng sáng không tì vết ngay sau 1 – 2 lần thực hiện công thức. Hãy kiên trì, chăm chỉ và thư giãn tinh thần, tin tưởng vào làn da của mình bạn sẽ sớm nhận được tin vui gõ cửa một sớm mai. Làn da trắng hồng rạng rỡ đang là của bạn, do chính đôi tay bạn tạo nên. Khi ấy thì vui lắm nhé.

Chúc các bạn thực hiện thành công 5 cách làm trắng da tự nhiên từ các loại bột!

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

